# My Services & Aviation Collection



## mach 0.0013137

It`s been some time since I did an update so here goes,there`s quite a few photos so it`ll take a number posts to include every thing :wink2:

Except where mentioned all are in working order.

*Despatch Riders & Competitors early 1930s*










(Sorry but photobucket reduced the size of the first photos so I can`t get all the watches to the same scale :taz










I bought the 24 hr from Mark(Sparky) sometime back, in addition to the crown it also lacks a balance wheel and spring (at least). I recently got the tatty middle watch off the bay & as it does tick for a few seconds I`m hoping Steve Burrage will be able to use it`s movement & crown to get the 24hr up and running again. The un-named watch is identical to the red 12 watch in the first photo, apart from needing a crystal it seems complete so again it`ll be off to Wanlip in the new year, hopefully Steve can sort it for me.

*Competitor & Despatch Riders late 1930s*










The middle DR might be repairable the other two are missing various movement parts. The movement in these is based on the of the one used in the early 1930s DR & Competitors. I`ve come across three basic varations of this which seem to show that as time went by the manufacturer cut costs,as far as I can see the later movements are not as robust as the originals with fewer watches to be found in working order however this Transport is still going strong.

*Transport (A.R.P. ) German, circa late 1930s*


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Part 2

*Air Wrists & Aerist (German 1930s)*










The red 12 watch is cosmetically in excellent condition but someone managed to feck up the movement so I`m on the look out for a replacement. All have white dials, the crystals on the two on the right have yellowed with age, I am intending to get them replaced and have the Aerist`s lume toned down plus the dial touched up around the second hand.

Whereas the above group were made by Theil Bros., Ruhla Germany, this next set due most likely to the deteriorating political climate, were supplied by The Oris Watch Company Switzerland.

*Golf (mid 1930s) & Aerist (late 40s - early 50s)*










The Aerist on the brown strap is a non-runner but Steve says he should be able to fix it, he`s also going to tone down the lume on the last one for me 

As you can see the name `Air Wrist` evolved into `Aerist` although strangely it was still refered to as the former in Services advertisements from 1950s


----------



## mach 0.0013137

part 3

Moving into the 1950s with restrictions on foreign imports & high purchase tax Services turned to local firms such as Louis Newmark of Croydon to supply them, later as the country begain to recover they again started to source from the continent.

The Gatwick & Marine were made by Newmark, the Navigator by Oris.










The Navigator isn`t working so another one off to Steve in the New Year.

These were all made by Newmark,they are all in need of some TLC so will also be going to Wanlip (luckily I have spare movements for the two on the right.










This last group were made by the Anglo-Celtic Watch Co.Ltd., Gurnos Works, Ystradgynlais, Wales & used 5 Jeweled movements.










The left one runs fine, as you can see someone has opened the lugs on the middle one to take an 18mm strap, the last one is another non-runner but again I do have a spare movement.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Part 4

The first group from the 50`s were all made in Switzerland.










The following two groups were made in the 1960s/ early 70s.

The first three in this photo were made in Switzerland, the Electric in East Germany by UMF who used to be Theil Bros before the Communists took over. BTW note the change in logo.










This group includes one of the Services few quartz watches I`ve come across & may have been one of the last watches sold by the company, it was made in Hong Kong










In addition to wristwatches I also have these pocket watches which cover most of the nearly 60 years that Services were sold.










From left to right...

First row- 1 & 2 were made by Theil Bros in the 1930s (the lumed one possibly late 20s`), the 3rd one was made by Oris in the `50s

Second row- all made by Anglo-Celtic Watch Co.Ltd., Gurnos Works, Ystradgynlais, note the Aviation 24 hour is identical to the Services model (apart from the hands).

Third row- 1 & 2 made by UMF in the GDR & the last one by Molnija in the former USSR.

BTW, you can see perfectly the three logo styles used by the company over the years...










(graphic created by [& used with the permission of] rhaythorne, thanks Rich :thumbsup


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Part 5

I can`t mention Services without Aviation, while they appear to have been separate companies before WWII with factories based in different parts of Leicester by the 1950s they were both based in one building on Bede Street.

All the Aviations I`ve come across used simple unjeweled pin-pallet movements.










Finally a couple of Ladies watches donated by forum members (are they trying to tell me something? :huh: :lol:










The Services was made some time in the 1950s & the Aviation in the late 1930s.

Actually quite a few of my Services watches were generously given to me by members of this forum you know are, thanks guys :thumbsup: :rltb:

On a final note I can only presume that Mr. Wajs bought the rights to the Aviation name from it`s previous owners for the range of chrongraphs he made using old Brietling stock B)

Right, I`ve been working on this all day I`m off to get some grub, catch you later guys :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny M

:jawdrop: Superb collection Mach and inspiring :notworthy: thanks for posting.


----------



## sonyman

you need this mach your collection aint complete without it.


----------



## jasonm

Well done Mac, great collection youve built up there..

That second to last pocket watch would make a lovely wrist watch dial / hands.... :bag:


----------



## Robin S

A REALLY impressive collection Mac. This is another example of a Services badged quartz that I have.


----------



## Russ Cook

Superb collection and History behind them.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

sonyman said:


> you need this mach your collection aint complete without it.


 Nice, but it`s too much like one I already have


----------



## sonyman

mach 0.0013137 said:


> sonyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> you need this mach your collection aint complete without it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, but it`s too much like one I already have
Click to expand...

Nah mate bezel s totaly diffrent :notworthy:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

sonyman said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, but it`s too much like one I already have
> 
> 
> 
> Nah mate bezel s totaly diffrent :notworthy:
Click to expand...

True but I prefer the style of the one I have :wink2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

jasonm said:


> Well done Mac, great collection youve built up there..
> 
> That second to last pocket watch would make a lovely wrist watch dial / hands.... :bag:


You`ll need to have a word with the Boss :rltb:


----------



## ditchdiger

a great post thanks

have you a favourite amongst those?

love the poster any more?


----------



## James

Very nice, I'll take the first two pocket pieces


----------



## mach 0.0013137

ditchdiger said:


> a great post thanks
> 
> have you a favourite amongst those?
> 
> love the poster any more?





James said:


> Very nice, I'll take the first two pocket pieces


Thanks guys :thumbsup:

I generally prefer the early models as shown in posts 1 & 2, athough these two are my favourites overall...

*"Services"** Transport (ARP) Foreign Made circa late 1930s*










*Services**, Venus cal.150 17 Jewels, circa 1955*










As to the advertising I also have these two...



















& I`m intending to get some more soon 

James, early versions of the `Army` particulary the `Roman` often appear (in both pin-set & crown set models) on Ebay, in fact three finished in the last few days :wink2:


----------



## Fulminata

Terrific post Mac. :thumbsup: Really enjoyed looking at the collection. A lot of them have popped up from time to time of various threads of course, but seeing them in chronological order was great. Your favourites are mine too.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

BTW if anyone is interested here is a close up of the Telegram shown in the above advert...










& some information on the man himself... Alex Henshaw

Tiger Woods, Jenson Button, who are they ? :huh:


----------



## mel

:notworthy: Abso-bl**dy-Lutely FAB - U - Luss Dahling! :notworthy:

What a cracking post Mac, my two look poorly beside them, but I do have an old one and a newer one, so I'm reasonably happy! I must have missed the Venus engined one, never knew they did such a classy piece like that. :yes:

As I've said, I'm not a chrono fan, but I'd have one of those anytime - very elegant and dressy, indeed! :lol:

(Harrumph, 'nother one to look out for!







)


----------



## mach 0.0013137

mel said:


> :notworthy: Abso-bl**dy-Lutely FAB - U - Luss Dahling! :notworthy:
> 
> What a cracking post Mac, my two look poorly beside them, but I do have an old one and a newer one, so I'm reasonably happy! I must have missed the Venus engined one, never knew they did such a classy piece like that. :yes:
> 
> As I've said, I'm not a chrono fan, but I'd have one of those anytime - very elegant and dressy, indeed! :lol:
> 
> (Harrumph, 'nother one to look out for!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Thanks Mel, the chrono is rather nice but I must warn you it wasn`t in any way cheap :no:


----------



## ditchdiger

must admit that chronos a great watch

i love those adverts style and content


----------



## ditchdiger

anyone one else forgoten the old money?

lets see 20 shillings in a pound

12 pence was shilling i think

any one wiser?


----------



## AbingtonLad

Nice one Mac. I'm sure I recognise one or two I've bid on over the last year or so, but I'm pleased they've ended up in a proper collection.

Just don't buy any more, OK?!


----------



## mach 0.0013137

AbingtonLad said:


> Nice one Mac. I'm sure I recognise one or two I've bid on over the last year or so, but I'm pleased they've ended up in a proper collection.
> 
> Just don't buy any more, OK?!


I don`t bid on every one that appears on ebay, although I do check every day in case something interesting catches my eye 

BTW yesterday I spent Â£35 on some more old Services adverts, it`s a sickness I tell you, a sickness :doctor: :lol:


----------



## Sparky

Great stuff Mac, always wanted to see the full Services collection, thanks for posting. Hope you do get that 24 hour one working as it is a lovely watch

Mark


----------



## ngdesign

(Sorry but photobucket reduced the size of the first photos so I can`t get all the watches to the same scale :taz










I bought the 24 hr from Mark(Sparky) sometime back, in addition to the crown it also lacks a balance wheel and spring (at least). I recently got the tatty middle watch off the bay & as it does tick for a few seconds I`m hoping Steve Burrage will be able to use it`s movement & crown to get the 24hr up and running again. The un-named watch is identical to the red 12 watch in the first photo, apart from needing a crystal it seems complete so again it`ll be off to Wanlip in the new year, hopefully Steve can sort it for me.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

ngdesign said:


> Wow, these are beautiful :umnik2:
> 
> I want to learn a little more about these. Can you please tell me a little more about "services"?
> 
> Thank you
Click to expand...

Thanks, well to summarise some of from my posts above those particular models were originally made in the early 1930s (possibly late 1920s) for Services apparently by Theil Brothers Ruhla Thuringia Germany.They used an unjeweled pin-pallet movement, the Despatch Riders used a pin-set system for adjusting the hands the un-named one is crown set. The 12 hour DR is marked as `German Made`, the 24 hour as `Foreign` my suspicion is that this was due to the prevailing diplomatic relations between the UK & Germany at the time each watch was made. The un-named watch doesn`t have any details relating to it`s origins marked on the dial, I do wonder if this and the lack of logo/model name indicte that it could have been a Theil Bros demonstration watch.

The Services Watch Company Limited was founded by a Mr Frank Liquorish sometime in the mid/late 1920s and according to`companieshouse.gov.uk`a company called `Services Watches (Sales) Limited was dissolved on 26/11/2002, however the last Services watches I`ve so far come across appear to date from around the late 1970s possibly early 80s.

Services never actually made watches, they either bought in parts ie movements,cases,dials & hands which were then assembled in their factory or had complete watches made for them,I don`t know but presume they had the dials printed by the supplying manufacturer.

Up until the late 1930s Theil Brothers appear to have been Services main/possibly sole supplier, the company then began sourcing from other companies including Oris in Switzeland, UMF Ruhla in East Germany, Keinzle in West Germany, The Molnija clock and watch factory Chelyabinsk USSR as well as British firms such as Louis Newmark & The Anglo-Celtic Watch Company Ltd Wales.

Services used a bewildering number of names for their watches, at present the list is as follows...

Despatch Rider

Competitor

Airman

Air Wrist (later becoming Aerist)

Marine

Colonial

Continental

Challenge

Divisor

Scout (pocket watch)

Army (pocket watch)

Golf

Regatta

Sports

Diplomat

Tourist

Neptune

Court

Ontime

Transport

Navigator

Winner

Naval

Diane

Exel

Croydon

Heston

Keston?

Yale

Windsor

Hendon

Malvern

Henley

Goodwood

Oxford

Gatwick

Daventry

Coventry

Repton

Reading

Rossall

Winchester

Cambridge

Thames

Many of these apparently continued to be used at least until the late 1960s although by that time they were no longer printed on the dials.


----------



## ngdesign

mach 0.0013137 said:


> ngdesign said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, these are beautiful :umnik2:
> 
> I want to learn a little more about these. Can you please tell me a little more about "services"?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, well to summarise some of from my posts above those particular models were originally made in the early 1930s (possibly late 1920s) for Services apparently by Theil Brothers Ruhla Thuringia Germany.They used an unjeweled pin-pallet movement, the Despatch Riders used a pin-set system for adjusting the hands the un-named one is crown set. The 12 hour DR is marked as `German Made`, the 24 hour as `Foreign` my suspicion is that this was due to the prevailing diplomatic relations between the UK & Germany at the time each watch was made. The un-named watch doesn`t have any details relating to it`s origins marked on the dial, I do wonder if this and the lack of logo/model name indicte that it could have been a Theil Bros demonstration watch.
Click to expand...

Thank you for the lesson!

I like to learn about these old-school watches. Especially the left one i love!

About the un-named ones.. maybe they are made for spies? When they get caught the british intelligent won't find out easily where they are from?

(something like unmarked clothes too?) Maybe i watched too many movies


----------



## mel

For those interested, the prices were from 5 Shillings to Â£5.00 - Five shillings was 25pence.

:yes:

The Despatch Rider sold at 15/6d or 15shillings and sixpence - that would be 78p - and note it was post free at that! :grin:

The Royal Scot one was 36/8, that was thirtysix shillings and 8 pence or Â£1. 16. 8d = Â£1.84 or thereabouts. OTOH, my first wage was less than Â£4.00 a week, so that puts the prices into perspective. :yes:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Won this earlier this evening thanks to a heads up by Mel :thumbup:



(excuse the quality it`s the best I could manage with photoshop of the sellers original)

I`ll post a better picture when it arrives 

BTW, according to the seller it was taken from a 1939 magazine.


----------



## JonW

Great collection Mac, I assume this is a taster for the book? hows it coming on?


----------



## mach 0.0013137

JonW said:


> Great collection Mac, I assume this is a taster for the book? hows it coming on?


Thanks Jon, realistically it`s more likely to be an article or short guide then a `book`. Unfortunately things are progressing rather slowly, despite being retired I haven`t actually had much time to do any research, hopefully that`ll change in the New Year although I will then have to start on the house doing all the work that`s been building up over the years :hammer: :artist:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Here are a some adverts I recently acquired including a few originals that I, previously, only had copies of...

*Published circa 1939*










*Published in January 1949*










*Published in January 1950*










*Published in January 1951*










*Published circa 1950*


----------



## mach 0.0013137

*Published in August 1955*










*Published in September 1955*










*Published in November 1957*










*Published in December 1957*










BTW I`d like to thank Jason for tidying up some of my earlier posts :thumbsup:


----------



## langtoftlad

Captain GR Buxton was indeed a real BOAC pilot "commended" for "Valuable Service In The Air" in the Queen's Birthday honours '45

He piloted the first weekly London Sydney on a Lockheed Constellation at the end of '48


----------



## mel

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Won this earlier this evening thanks to a heads up by Mel :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> (excuse the quality it`s the best I could manage with photoshop of the sellers original)
> 
> I`ll post a better picture when it arrives
> 
> BTW, according to the seller it was taken from a 1939 magazine.


Glad to have been of service, my friend, and my pleasure! :yes:

"Court" watches Hmmm? a sub-brand of Services then? Every wee bit you find out leads to something else, eh? Right Guys, since Mac's got the world's total stock of vintage Services, we can all go after "Court" now, and fight him for the odd Aviation that comes up! :grin:

And who else remembers "Guineas" as a price? 21/- or Â£1.05 in today's money :yes:


----------



## Worzel

Mach,

I found the forum, and your posts, whilst searching for 'Service' info. I have a relatively new Service wristwatch but coming from Leicestershire I was interested to find out more about it. As a consequence of reading your posts I've been inspired to join the forum.

I hope you do publish a book.

Thanks

Worzel


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Worzel said:


> Mach,
> 
> I found the forum, and your posts, whilst searching for 'Service' info. I have a relatively new Service wristwatch but coming from Leicestershire I was interested to find out more about it. As a consequence of reading your posts I've been inspired to join the forum.
> 
> I hope you do publish a book.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Worzel


Glad to be of help, I`d be interested in seeing a photo of the one you`ve got


----------



## Worzel

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Worzel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mach,
> 
> I found the forum, and your posts, whilst searching for 'Service' info. I have a relatively new Service wristwatch but coming from Leicestershire I was interested to find out more about it. As a consequence of reading your posts I've been inspired to join the forum.
> 
> I hope you do publish a book.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Worzel
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to be of help, I`d be interested in seeing a photo of the one you`ve got
Click to expand...

Mach,

Here it is.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Worzel said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worzel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mach,
> 
> I found the forum, and your posts, whilst searching for 'Service' info. I have a relatively new Service wristwatch but coming from Leicestershire I was interested to find out more about it. As a consequence of reading your posts I've been inspired to join the forum.
> 
> I hope you do publish a book.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Worzel
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to be of help, I`d be interested in seeing a photo of the one you`ve got
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mach,
> 
> Here it is.
Click to expand...

Thanks, I suspect I have a couple of Services using that movement, haven`t taken the backs off yet to confirm though :wink2:


----------



## Worzel

Mach,

I went to Melton Mowbray cattle market yesterday and there was a stall nearby with a hundred old watches on it. I bought just two from him and one was the Service attached (sorry about the rubbish photo). He must of had a dozen Service watches Â£15 - Â£30 each. If you live anywhere near it might be worth a visit, he says he's always there. Next time I'm going without the wife.

The Service I bought is what I think was called a boys watch - blue hands and a red sweep hand - it keeps good time despite the secondhand being erratic, it waits a couple of seconds in places but jumps two seconds to make up the time.

Cheers

Worzel


----------



## Chascomm

Worzel said:


> it keeps good time despite the secondhand being erratic, it waits a couple of seconds in places but jumps two seconds to make up the time.


Worzel, you're lucky your watch has an easily adjusted sweep hand tensioner. That leaf spring in the middle is what controls the wobble. It just needs to bear down a tiny bit harder on the end of the sweep hand pinion. You can probably adjust it with fine tweezers. You might want to keep an eye onthe time-keeping the next day to make sure there's not too much drag on the movement.

Mach, I wish I had an intelligent comment to make re your collection, but all I can say is: I love your Services collection! Great work and I look forward to any book or article you might publish in the future.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Cheers guys & keep tuned, there should be more to follow :wink2:


----------



## johnbaz

Mac

Are you still at the same address in Leicester, i found a (modern-ish) services watch a few days ago in one of my boxes, when i remember where i've put it, i'll send it to you :thumbsup:

John 

Actually, i think i'll go through the lot this weekend as i vaguely recall having more and promising to post them to you when i found them :blush:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

johnbaz said:


> Mac
> 
> Are you still at the same address in Leicester, i found a (modern-ish) services watch a few days ago in one of my boxes, when i remember where i've put it, i'll send it to you :thumbsup:
> 
> John
> 
> Actually, i think i'll go through the lot this weekend as i vaguely recall having more and promising to post them to you when i found them :blush:


I`m still here John & thanks, all donations of Services &/or Aviations are gratefully recieved :thumbup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Found this advert earlier this evening...

*From `The Childrens Newspaper November 17 1956`*


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Just thought give an I`d update. Previously I`d mentioned the possibility that the German pre-WWII models were made by Thiel Brothers Thuringia, well after doing some more digging I can now confirm this connection.

Thiel `Divina` movement



















As used in these models..










& this appears to be the later version...










as used in these models...



















Chascomm had already informed me that the pocket watches were made by Thiel Bros, it`s nice now to be able to confirm the wristwatches were as well :thumbsup:

The search continues, watch this space


----------



## Silver Hawk

Just discovered this topic....*WOW*....great collection you have there Mac!


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Thanks Paul, they may have been mostly cheap & cheerful but I like `em


----------



## swubb

I really enjoyed reading this thread, thanks.

Just thought I would share my Services watch with you. It has a lot of sentimental value to me. It was my granddads watch back in the 70's. We found it when clearing the loft after my gran passed away. It must have been up there for 30 years or so, obviously not working and with a cracked crystal and worn smooth crown. I bagged it and had it sent off to Steve Burrage who did his usual magic and got it working again (keeps good time too, gains a few minutes a day).


----------



## mach 0.0013137

swubb said:


> I really enjoyed reading this thread, thanks.


Thanks you, I`m glad it is of interest :thumbsup:



> Just thought I would share my Services watch with you. It has a lot of sentimental value to me. It was my granddads watch back in the 70's. We found it when clearing the loft after my gran passed away. It must have been up there for 30 years or so, obviously not working and with a cracked crystal and worn smooth crown. I bagged it and had it sent off to Steve Burrage who did his usual magic and got it working again (keeps good time too, gains a few minutes a day).


Nice watch & great to have something that belonged to your Grandad :thumbsup:

I can`t be 100% sure but I strongly feel this would have been made for Services by UMF Ruhla in the former East Germany during the 1960s or 70`s, if so it`ll have a UMF #24 Movement, a phone call to Steve would confirm :wink2:


----------



## Pilot65

Wow what a stunning collection ! :jawdrop:


----------



## Robin S

I really do think an update from Mach on his Services collection is overdue.

As an excuse for bumping the thread, here are three that dropped on my mat this week (sorry if you were bidding on any of these  ).


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Robin S said:


> I really do think an update from Mach on his Services collection is overdue.


I`ve been thinking the same thing myself as the collection has grown somewhat since I last posted 



> As an excuse for bumping the thread, here are three that dropped on my mat this week (sorry if you were bidding on any of these  ).


So it was you that outbid me on that :disgust:

Actually I only made a couple of chance bids as I`d won a couple of other Services recently, one of which I`ve been after for some time & the other was one I`ve not seen before so I don`t mind too much losing out & anyway if you do decide to let it go you know who to contact :wink2:

BTW having read this thread you probably know your watch was made for Services by Louis Newmark Croydon around the mid 1950s.


----------



## stevieb

Hi Mach,

I was talking about your collection to my mate at work, then a couple of days later he gave me a Ladies Services bracelet watch for you.

It dates from i think the 50's.

Is it within your collecting sphere?

If it is, PM me and i'll post it to you.

regards steve


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Thanks for the generous offer Steve :thumbsup:

I do have a few Services Ladies watches which have been kindly donated by forum members but due to space restrictions I`m now concentrating on the mens watches so will have to decline your offer 

Cheers


----------



## stefano34

Just thought that this thread was too good to let lie as there may well be new members who missed this, I also wondered if Mach has had any new aquisitions he'd like to share with us?


----------



## mach 0.0013137

stefano34 said:


> Just thought that this thread was too good to let lie as there may well be new members who missed this, I also wondered if Mach has had any new aquisitions he'd like to share with us?


Loads, unfortunately I`m in the process of redecorating the house so all my watches are stuffed in a chest of drawers for the duration which makes things somewhat difficult


----------



## chris l

Only one chest of drawers?

Must be a big 'un!


----------



## mach 0.0013137

chris l said:


> Only one chest of drawers?
> 
> Must be a big 'un!


Unfortunately not, three drawers with the watches resting on bubble wrap three layers per drawer so getting one out from the bottom means taking out each watch from the two upper layers & finding somewhere to put them, it`s a right pain


----------



## Aid1987

What a beautiful collection! I'm definitely going to have to keep an eye out for your updates.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Aid1987 said:


> What a beautiful collection! I'm definitely going to have to keep an eye out for your updates.


Thank you, the collection has grown somewhat since I last posted in this thread but I`m hoping to do an update, in the near future :wink2:


----------



## Aid1987

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Aid1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful collection! I'm definitely going to have to keep an eye out for your updates.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, the collection has grown somewhat since I last posted in this thread but I`m hoping to do an update, in the near future :wink2:
Click to expand...

I'll look forward to it!

EDIT: 'Following' this topic now. ^_^


----------



## gaz64

What I like about you mach is you are willing to spend money getting a watch running when the said watch won't even be worth what you have spent... A man after my own heart, history cannot have a price put upon it


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Thanks, as I said recently to Scott; if we only kept watches going that were `worth` the expense they cost many interesting timepieces would be lost


----------



## oz-bear

Thanks Mach for your big effort ....really interesting & informative. Your collection is great....I love all the adverts too. :yes:


----------



## Timez Own

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Thanks, as I said recently to Scott; if we only kept watches going that were `worth` the expense they cost many interesting timepieces would be lost


I couldn't agree more. Worth is a relative concept. If most of the expensive watches ever made are looked after because of their monetary worth they are not likely to appreciate in value as most will survive.

Look at the everyday affordable car for instance, the original ford escort? Worth more in good original condition today than some rolls royce of the same era. This is because everybody used, abused, thrashed, didn't bother to maintain them as they were 10 a penny cars and nothing special at the time. Not that i would ever want one again, but historically they are invaluable as the were a part of so many peoples lives (not to mention scarce now).

It is sad to think how many things have passed beyond our thought because they were not valued at the time when prolific.

History is not only the gold watch but also the steel one. It made me laugh when someone was told on an antique show that had his gold cased watch been steel cased it would have been worth more.

It really is all relative.


----------

